# Way off Topic



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is way off topic, but if I can acquire what I am looking for, it will be for a steam project. First. How do you post to the classified section. Don't see anywhere to do it. Second. What I am looking for is a pair of the B'chman Thomas and Friends LS Emily drivers with rods. Called B'chman and got a very nice line of serious BS.

Seems the Chinese won't allow them to be sold as a separate item. Some crap about the gears melting, burning up, yada, yada. They want you to but the chassis with the drivers for $150. Not worth it. Does ANYONE know of a damaged/scrapped out Emily with good drivers they are willing to part with?? 
Thanks
Noel (the frustrated)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to be a first class member to post in the classifieds. Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't think plastic drivers is a good idea for a live steam locomotive... Good chance they would not survive the heat... at least as round objects.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The Emily is far too new for anyone to have "scrap" locos or parts lying around.. 
give it 10 years, then maybe.. 

And I agree..cant use it for a live steam project!  
although he didnt say "live steam project"..he said "steam project".. 
but then his user name is "livesteam5629"..so its ambiguous!  

and actually, (if we aren't talking about live steam) the chassis with drivers for $150 sounds pretty reasonable to me.. 
if its a complete frame with all wheels, drivers, rods and motor.. 
Your only options will likely be either than $150 chassis, or a complete loco.. 

Scot


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dr Rivet. They are metal


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann Emily wheels have a plastic bush between wheels and axle, they are also a bit flexible, perhaps too much so for a heavy live steamer.
There are wheel castings available for live steam models in Gauge 1. Here is one supplier below: 
Stirling Single Wheels 

Andrew


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Andrew, 
Okay, that's $45.00 plus postage for one rough cast wheel. 
Looks like Noel will want 4, so that's $180 already, and he has to turn them! 
Noel, could you tell us what you are doing please? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Bachmann Emily chassis consists of: 
Chassis, pick-ups and lower drive gear cluster. 
Large driver wheels and rods. 
Smokebox, stack and cylinders. 
Front deck and buffers.

Andrew


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Noel, 

Check out Walsall Model Engineering. They have a wide selection of drivers in castings and machined and tend to be less than the Mark Woods prices. Don't forget to subtract the 20% VAT from the prices. 

No connection, just a very satisfied customer. 

Mike McCormack 

Mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

GUYS 

I forgot it was LTC Noel... i would have been far less sensitive in my first post... Noel... you are nuts... Find a better solution. What narrow gauge engine needs wheels that big? Too big for an O-5. LOL!! BTW, I spent your money getting the fuel pump replaced on the truck, but you need to send another $580 to cover the rest of the bill.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

When I looked at Scott's Emily, they are metal centers. Don't know what they use but the stuff machines beautifully.
Noel


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

B'chman sold me the pilot and trailing wheels. Nice metal centers and treads. Machine beautifully. I have machined some of the wheels on their Thomas wagons. 
I don't need four, only two BIG drivers. Will be cutting my own frames out of mild steel etc. 
What I am doing is a military secret. Will have to ....aw never mind. I am planning to build a Rowland Emett train "The Night Sleeper to Oysterperch Bay." Emett is one of favorite subjects. Project may be far out, but not that far. Just collecting stuff right now.
Noel


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lordy Jim,

You and I don't seem to have the luck right now. Well you will at least get another 100K out of the truck. Yup I am nuts. Aren't all LTC's


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

deleted


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw come on Pete...spit it out. 
Noel


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw heck!

Now I am going to have to check my book, The Early Morning Milk Train, a collection of cartoons by Rowland Emmett. I'm pretty sure the train you mentioned is in there. I love the cartoon that depicts London Metro tube trains burrowing into the countryside like earthworms on steriods. Two gentry on a stroll see this, and one remarks. "Ah yes, I've read that the Metro is extending its lines further out."

Best wishes on your project,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw come on Pete...spit it out. 
I was merely going to comment that a set of Stirling Single wheels is 231 GBP ($400.) Then I realised there was a page 2 and you were doing another nutty train. 

I like Mr Emmett too. In the UK we have a different guy - Heath Robinson. (As in "What's that Heath Robinson contraption you're making".) Here's his pancake-making machine. Unfortunately he didn't draw too many trains!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete;

I believe that your intended comparison for Mr. Robinson is with Rube Goldberg. The Mousetrap board game/puzzle would be considered a "Rube Goldberg device."

Rowland Emett is a British cartoonist, perhaps best known for his cartoons featuring the Far Tottering and Oyster Creek Railway. (I have also seen it listed as the Far Twittering and Oyster Creek Railway.)

Anyway, it seems that Mr. Robinson and Mr. Goldberg were both able to find the most complicated way to perform simple tasks. Alas, I seem to have also inherited a set of those genes.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## TIMX (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a book of nothing but Heath's trains....really funny. 
Noel


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anybody know what happens at the end of this thread?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

No doubt there will be a link to a new thread with a zany picture and a link back to the beginning of this one!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All;

Noel has asked me whether I can provide an illustration of "The Night Sleeper to Oysterperch Bay." I am currently at work. This evening I will try to see whether I have the cartoon in my Emett book. If so, I will try to scan it and add it to this thread.

Emett's locomotives are whimsical to the extreem, so brace yourselves. I do know that there is a following in OO and O scale that build Emett-like locomotives, so the only thing new about Noel's proposed project is that it is in large scale.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel,

As the saying goes, there is a prototype for everything! Did you have something along these lines in mind? 

LA&SP RR 2-2-0


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

As a youngster I had a Roland Emmet book. It was all about a railway, nothing like the one at the bottom of my back yard, but I loved reading it. 


http://www.lakesideminiaturerailway.co.uk/fartottering.htm


http://www.rowlandemett.com/


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All;

Here is the "Night Sleeper to Oysterperch Bay" cartoon. It is a bit wispy, since I had to reduce it to abide with the illustration sizing rules. The original is in 8 1/2 by 11 inch format, and appears to have been reproduced from a pen and ink drawing. I think the tea cozy on the chimney cap is a nice touch. Emett's locomotive boilers always looked to me like they couldn't raise enough steam to blow the whistle, but that is part of the fun and whimsy of the beasties.










Enjoy,
David Meashey


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan,

Yes that is close but no cigar. See posting that Dave just put up. BTW I have a tuxedo cat just like yours. The white patch on the side of the mouth in the same place. Makes them look like they have been smacked. Ours is named Brutus and he is a woose.
Noel


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

Thank you very much for posting the Night Sleeper to Oysterperch. Now that should clarify everything eh ? LOL
Noel


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some nice looking Rowland Emett inspired models done for HO gauge track in the link below.
Smallbrook Studio 






























Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Some nice looking Rowland Emett inspired models done for HO gauge track in the link below. 
Smallbrook Studio 
Andrew, 
Those models are just too interesting not to share . . . Gn15 (1/24th scale on HO track, representing the 15" gauge 'estate' railway scale.) All these models are for sale as kits by Smallbrook Studio, and they use a Hornby 0-4-0 chassis.











_I feel a new indoor project coming along . ._


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well smoot, I have priced out the cast iron wheels from both Walsal and Mark Wood which would work for my project. They would cost me almost $200 with machining which I cannot do myself. I looks like the $150 for the Emily works may be worth it. Got to wait for my next guberment check before I can do it. 
This then should end this thread. Thanks for all the help and suggestions. They are greatly appreciated. 
Noel


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

But what about the side rods?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 
The main rods, which are the only rods on this engine, come with the package. 
Noel


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Noel, 
I sent you a PM. 
Larry


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

This has been a good discussion. Thanks to everyone for your input. 
Larry...your heart is in the right place. 
Noel


----------

